# What's next(Spoiler)



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Seriously, think about it? Who could Fedor possibly fight in SF? I can only think of Bigfoot...that has to be it. Either that or they feed him Lashley.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor vs. Werdum 2...werdum did not look like he wanted Overeem.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably back to fighting cans.

Edit: Damn it just came to me. He will fight Batista. That sounds about right for Strikeforce and Fedor.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Keith Jardine.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

No need for spoiler tags, the whole world already knows that FEDOR LOST!


----------



## drawblood (Jun 27, 2010)

I can only think of Bigfoot unless they come up with a washed-up big name signing anytime soon.

Perhaps he fights the loser of Werdum/Overeem?That won't be for awhile.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

osmium said:


> Probably back to fighting cans.
> 
> Edit: Damn it just came to me. He will fight Batista. That sounds about right for Strikeforce and Fedor.


That would be a joke but not the first time Fedor has fought a pro wrestler. Wouldn't give me a heart attack or anything.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> Probably back to fighting cans.
> 
> Edit: Damn it just came to me. He will fight Batista. That sounds about right for Strikeforce and Fedor.



Sounds about right for osmium and his opinion is more like it.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor vs. Werdum 2...werdum did not look like he wanted Overeem.


Possibly a rematch/ winner of title fight, KHARITONOV maybe, there isn't a whole lot of choice maybe an Arlovski rematch, just hope negotiations with UFC are easier now and we get to see him fight there, but would still like to see him v's Alistair.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I dunno, I've really been itchin' for a Linland rematch... maybe on an upcoming Challengers card!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

punchbag said:


> Possibly a rematch/ winner of title fight, KHARITONOV maybe, there isn't a whole lot of choice maybe an Arlovski rematch, just hope negotiations with UFC are easier now and we get to see him fight there, but would still like to see him v's Alistair.


Only in SF can a guy lose a fight and still win.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sounds about right for osmium and his opinion is more like it.


Good call mate.
Beating 6 guys who were champ or ex-champ in UFC/pride isn't enough for some people, excluding other decent fighters e.g Babalu.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

punchbag said:


> Good call mate.
> Beating 6 guys who were champ or ex-champ in UFC/pride isn't enough for some people, excluding other decent fighters e.g Babalu.


You can't be talking about the same "Babalu" who has defeated Mauricio "SHOGUN" Rua?

Okay lets take a step back here. Babalu just beat Robbie Lawler so obviously Robbie Lawler was overrated because "STRIKEFORCE sucks"...... amirite!!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

punchbag said:


> Good call mate.
> Beating 6 guys who were champ or ex-champ in UFC/pride isn't enough for some people, excluding other decent fighters e.g Babalu.


Babalu fights at 205, bro.



_RIVAL_ said:


> You can't be talking about the same "Babalu" who has defeatd Mauricio "SHOGUN" Rua?
> 
> Okay lets take a step back here. Babalu just beat Robbie Lawler so obviously Robbie Lawler was overrated because "STRIKEFORCE sucks"...... amirite!!



OH PLEEEEEEEEAAASE...Babalu is a good fighter, but let's not pretend that Shogun wasn't in his 4th fight ever at that point, was about 21 years old, and was fighting a 20+ fight vet. Shogun would absolutely murder Babalu now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TLC said:


> Babalu fights at 205, brH PLEEEEEEEEAAASE...Babalu is a good fighter, but let's not pretend that Shogun wasn't in his 4th fight ever at that point, was about 21 years old, and was fighting a 20+ fight vet. Shogun would absolutely murder Babalu now.


The same way that he murdered Forrest and Mark Coleman?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

No, the same way he murdered Arona, Rampage, Lyoto, Cyborg, and Overeem.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TLC said:


> Babalu fights at 205, bro.


And Robbie Lawler is a MW who was dwarfed by Babalu and got subbed by a WW in Jake Shields and was being handed one of the worst one sided beatings I have ever seen by Melvin before he caught him with a lucky punch. 

I guess he is the greatest MW ever though. Anderson Silva wouldn't make him look like a complete joke or anything then move up and make Babalu look like a joke. FEDOR P4P GREATEST STILL! HE BEAT BABALU~!AND LINDLAND!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

All the Strikeforce announcers seemed to be pretty adamant, despite what Werdum said, that it would be Werdum vs Overeem. I don't know if Coker will let Werdum fight Fedor agsin. Fedor only has 1 fight on his contract. If he wins a rematch with Werdum and leaves the promotion, then who's the #1 contender? I guess Bigfoot is really the only option as far as HWs. King Mo has been calling out Fedor though. I know he's LHW, but that hasn't stopped Fedor before.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> And Robbie Lawler is a MW who was dwarfed by Babalu and got subbed by a WW in Jake Shields and was being handed one of the worst one sided beatings I have ever seen by Melvin before he caught him with a lucky punch.
> 
> I guess he is the greatest MW ever though. Anderson Silva wouldn't make him look like a complete joke or anything then move up and make Babalu look like a joke. FEDOR P4P GREATEST STILL! HE BEAT BABALU~!AND LINDLAND!


And Nog twice , And Arlovski, And Coleman, and CroCop, And Syliva, ANd Randalman, And Herring, And Arona, and Rogers, and yeah Babalu too.

BTW don't take the Lawler loss to Shields too personally... Sheilds at middleweight has defeated Okami and Henderson as well. Jake is just that good.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Arona actually got robbed, and yeah, he and Babalu are actually LHWs. Won't really credit for a HW winning a fight he should've won. Kinda happens when you are a weight class bigger, especially when that weight is HW, and the other guy is fighting you in an openweight scenario. 

And Brett Rogers sucks. A lot of the other people can be argued, but I just want to make sure the fact that Brett Rogers sucks is emphasized. He's the biggest sham I've seen in MMA. At least Houston Alexander didn't get a title shot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> And Nog twice , And Arlovski, And Coleman, and CroCop, And Syliva, ANd Randalman, And Herring, And Arona, and Rogers, and yeah Babalu too.
> 
> BTW don't take the Lawler loss to Shields too personally... Sheilds at middleweight has defeated Okami and Henderson as well. Jake is just that good.


And middling fighter twice, can, can, middling fighter, can, can, can, and LHW, and can, and yeah middling LHW too. 

Beating two guys with no defensive wrestling and subbing a guy with shit BJJ doesn't make him an elite MW. Shields would get tooled by Maia, Chael, Andy, Belcher, Akiyama, Franklin, and probably Cote.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> And middling fighter twice, can, can, middling fighter, can, can, can, and LHW, and can, and yeah middling LHW too.
> 
> Beating two guys with no defensive wrestling and subbing a guy with shit BJJ doesn't make him an elite MW. Shields would get tooled by Maia, Chael, Andy, Belcher, Akiyama, Franklin, and probably Cote.


What's a middling fighter?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What's a middling fighter?


The middle of the division with respect to those fighters the middle of the people who matter in their respective divisions today. Not saying they are average just no one is confusing them for being the elites of their divisions.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> And middling fighter twice, can, can, middling fighter, can, can, can, and LHW, and can, and yeah middling LHW too.
> 
> Beating two guys with no defensive wrestling and subbing a guy with shit BJJ doesn't make him an elite MW. Shields would get tooled by Maia, Chael, Andy, Belcher, Akiyama, Franklin, and probably Cote.



Shelds would bet tooled by Belcher, Akiyama, and Cote?


You're dreaming.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Shields isn't going to be fighting at MW so it's irrelevent.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shelds would bet tooled by Belcher, Akiyama, and Cote?
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.


Shields may not have a lot of power, but he can hang in the UFC. I don't think he can beat GSP, but that's not really a diss. GSP is really good.

Back on topic. Did the guys fighting tonight have to pre agree to fight the champ after this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shelds would bet tooled by Belcher, Akiyama, and Cote?
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.


His shot isn't great, he has pillow hands, and a suspect chin. Akiyama would **** him in the clinch, Belcher would dwarf him and his grappling isn't terrible and all of them would **** him striking. I forgot to say Jacare also if it is a 3 round fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> His shot isn't great, he has pillow hands, and a suspect chin. Akiyama would **** him in the clinch, Belcher would dwarf him and his grappling isn't terrible and all of them would **** him striking. I forgot to say Jacare also if it is a 3 round fight.


Is Akiyama prone to sexual assault?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Is Akiyama prone to sexual assault?


According to Saku. Banana milk all up in your grill bitch.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Sheilds molester style makes picking those fights harder. I would lean with Belcher though because of his strength and BJJ.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> His shot isn't great, he has pillow hands, and a suspect chin. Akiyama would **** him in the clinch, Belcher would dwarf him and his grappling isn't terrible and all of them would **** him striking. I forgot to say Jacare also if it is a 3 round fight.



A suspect chin after taking shots from Daley and Henderson? 

His chin is only suspect to you.

He couldn't beat Belcher after he's beaten Okami, Sakurai, and Condit? all of which have equivilent tools? Shields has more notable victories than any of the opponants tht you've named for him. 

Isn't that interesting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> A suspect chin after taking shots from Daley and Henderson?
> 
> His chin is only suspect to you.
> 
> ...


I am a huge Mach fan but dude is a large 155er who just can't make the cut anymore he isn't a big WW let alone a ******* gigantic MW like Belcher. They do have similar skill sets though. Okami doesn't have any defensive wrestling and his striking isn't close to Belchers he is a lot smaller also. Condit is a really good tall WW with bad defensive wrestling. He has fairly dynamic striking at times and good BJJ but terrible striking defense and gets himself in trouble doing stupid shit and I would still probably favor him in a rematch. 

I am not a Shields hater but he is a WW not a MW and look at what you are arguing with me about. Can he beat guys who are most likely gatekeepers in the ufc MW division.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

So will Werdum will fight Fedor or Overeem next? As rocky tries to get the thread back on topic.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So will Werdum will fight Fedor or Overeem next? As rocky tries to get the thread back on topic.


He will probably fight Rogers.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> He will probably fight Rogers.


Why would Werdum fight Rogers? If Werdum doesn't fight Fedor, it will be Overeem.


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I really find it quite ironic -- if not telling -- that Verdum beat Fedor, winning in nearly the same fashion as he beat Fedor's brother Aleksander -- Arm Triangle Choke Combo.

Mere coincidence perhaps -- but still, and amazing one at that!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would Werdum fight Rogers? If Werdum doesn't fight Fedor, it will be Overeem.


Why would Rogers fight Overeem, Babalu fight Lawler, Werdum fight Fedor, Cung Le fight Scott Smith, or Cyborg fight anyone aside from Gina they have given her. 

Showtime/Strikeforce just throw shit together that they think will draw ratings the wins and losses don't mean anything. So I am predicting they just do Fedor/Overeem and Werdum/Rogers because they are ******* ridiculous.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Why would Rogers fight Overeem, Babalu fight Lawler, Werdum fight Fedor, Cung Le fight Scott Smith, or Cyborg fight anyone aside from Gina they have given her.
> 
> Showtime/Strikeforce just throw shit together that they think will draw ratings the wins and losses don't mean anything. So I am predicting they just do Fedor/Overeem and Werdum/Rogers because they are ******* ridiculous.


I think you're blinded by hatred for strikeforce. I think the issue with Strikeforce is a little more complicated then you are making it seem.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think you're blinded by hatred for strikeforce. I think the issue with Strikeforce is a little more complicated then you are making it seem.


The only thing I hate about strikeforce is Gus Johnson. The only way you could say their match making isn't completely ridiculous is by blindly accepting it. I know they have depth issues and Fedor ducked Overeem but those fights still don't make any sense. They just throw names together.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> Why would Rogers fight Overeem, Babalu fight Lawler, Werdum fight Fedor, Cung Le fight Scott Smith, or Cyborg fight anyone aside from Gina they have given her.
> 
> Showtime/Strikeforce just throw shit together that they think will draw ratings the wins and losses don't mean anything. So I am predicting they just do Fedor/Overeem and Werdum/Rogers because they are ******* ridiculous.


Yup, and Franklin/Belfort, Kimbo/Alexander, and Sakara/ anyone because they are the best... amirite?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Franklin Belfort made sense one of the greatest MWs of all time was moving up while Belfort was moving down so they met in the middle. Kimbo/Alexander was bullshit on the level of Lawler/Babalu but that is a rare thing for the UFC. The UFC is way more consistent in their matchmaking than strikeforce.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> The only thing I hate about strikeforce is Gus Johnson. The only way you could say their match making isn't completely ridiculous is by blindly accepting it. I know they have depth issues and Fedor ducked Overeem but those fights still don't make any sense. They just throw names together.


OK I hate Gus too. The Fedor situation is tricky. M1 Global also controls his career so that's not on Strikeforce. Gina got destroyed by Cyborg, but she should fight her again? Plus she's off filming movies. The Babalu fight made sense to me. Cung le has been filming movies, so jumping back in against a top level fighter is a bad idea. Ask Rampage.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> OK I hate Gus too. The Fedor situation is tricky. M1 Global also controls his career so that's not on Strikeforce. Gina got destroyed by Cyborg, but she should fight her again? Plus she's off filming movies. The Babalu fight made sense to me. Cung le has been filming movies, so jumping back in against a top level fighter is a bad idea. Ask Rampage.


There is a difference between fighting a top level fighter and a can with heavy hands like Smith. I fail to see how Babalu/Lawler made any kind of sense neither is moving up or down and Lawler was complete dwarfed by Babalu. I am not saying fight Gina again I am saying if you don't have a legit person for cyborg to fight it is bullshit to just toss her cans in title fights. Build a division if you want challengers or don't use her it isn't like the UFC is going to sign her away.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Match-Ups*

Well why don't they throw in Henderson, Jacare, Le and Lawler into a tournament to determine Shields successor!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Other than Bigfoot i don't know. A rematch between Werdum would be a possibility as well. Who knows, maybe he'll go after Overeems title, since they tend to give losers title fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Title Shots*

On second thoughts, maybe Strikeforce can feed him someone so he has someone to fight before the winner of the Werdum versus Overeem match is decided, but only one!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not so sure about it though, since it would be his last fight under that contract. And the negotiations would take waaay too long time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hilarious that people's first though after this is rematch! It's the same thing that has happened with Frankie Edgar and it is basically saying "do it again or it doesn't count." Can't people just respect the fact the Werdum beat Fedor fair and square rather than trying to devalue it?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TLC said:


> Either that or they feed him Lashley.


You must be joking!!!
"Feed him to Lashley" ??!!
He gets submitted by one of the best BJJ HWs in the world and you wanna "feed him"?!??? To Lashley?!?!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*To Lashley*

Yeah I think it would be the other way around!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> You must be joking!!!
> "Feed him to Lashley" ??!!
> He gets submitted by one of the best BJJ HWs in the world and you wanna "feed him"?!??? To Lashley?!?!
> 
> :thumbsdown:


Alright this is just ignorant. He said Feed him lashley, not feed him to lashley. Feed him lashley means give him lashley to eat, insinuating that Fedor would destroy him. Please read carefully.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> I am a huge Mach fan but dude is a large 155er who just can't make the cut anymore he isn't a big WW let alone a ******* gigantic MW like Belcher. They do have similar skill sets though. Okami doesn't have any defensive wrestling and his striking isn't close to Belchers he is a lot smaller also. Condit is a really good tall WW with bad defensive wrestling. He has fairly dynamic striking at times and good BJJ but terrible striking defense and gets himself in trouble doing stupid shit and I would still probably favor him in a rematch.
> 
> I am not a Shields hater but he is a WW not a MW and look at what you are arguing with me about. Can he beat guys who are most likely gatekeepers in the ufc MW division.


TBH Jake has said that he doesn't even want to compete at MW, that there are just no tests in the WW division for him right now. He moved up becuase of such.

Condit.... bad defensive wrestling maybe... destructive guard, absolutly. He's active as hell off of his back and has some solid ground skills. He can be quick and explosive when he comes in as well when he's striking. That is a solid victory. 

Yushin isn't really a slouch but Sonnen just basically robbed and twisted, and pounded him the same way he just did Marquardt so I'm not going to debate that with you. 

Okami is a solid MW and a very good win.

You're saying that he can't beat Cote, when he's defeated Daley. Daley is a huge WW with dynamite in his hands, way more explosive than Cote. I'd take Daley over Cote anyday of the week in a striking match.

Belcher is strong. But so is Henderson and we saw how that went.

I say he'd sub Cote.

He'd manhandle Akiyama no doubt he'd have Akiyama on his back the entire fight.

Belcher would be a great fight for him TBH I actually think Belcher is a darkhorse at MW right now.

But I'd rather see Shields fight somebody more known because at this point if somebody says "he's got a win over Belcher" everybody just says "so, Belcher is not ranked" or insert whatever they want to call him to take away credibility from the victory.

Jake would be at WW in the UFC if he went. And the only threats for him there are Kos and GSP.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

They could make Emelianenko vs Overeem. After Fedor's loss to Fabricio his chances to walk through Alistair have diminished drastically and the fact that his most recent victories were over Sylvia, Rogers and Arlovski do not impress anyone anymore since they were all literally crushed in their next bouts. What I mean is that Overeem right now is more than capable of beating Fedor (at least in the eyes of many people including me) and after the second loss, Fedor's contract expires and at the same time his "price" goes down as well, so SF can release him and focus on promoting the Fedor beaters. Under more simple terms SF can negotiate with M-1 about bringing Fedor back, but his salary won't be as huge and he will have to start all over again by fighting such people as Arlovski or Silva or someone else. One the other hand, this idea of Strikeforce co-promoting with M-1 may very well start to seem absolutely unnecessary for SF and they won't accept it, and in that case Fedor will either be fighting losers in M-1 for the rest of his career (while working in politics) like his brothers or take risk of trying to bring his glory back by joining UFC or SF without any huge demands and attempting to become the best HW of the current generation and to capture the belt there.
Either way his loss to Werdum will have a huge impact on Fedor's and M-1's future. And SF won't do "Werdum vs Fedor II", they wouldn't want to see Fedor avenging his loss and leaving the organization.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> TBH Jake has said that he doesn't even want to compete at MW, that there are just no tests in the WW division for him right now. He moved up becuase of such.
> 
> Condit.... bad defensive wrestling maybe... destructive guard, absolutly. He's active as hell off of his back and has some solid ground skills. He can be quick and explosive when he comes in as well when he's striking. That is a solid victory.
> 
> ...


I said Cote could probably beat him, he is the least likely of the people I mentioned. I think Akiyama puts Shields away within a round he still has explosive hips from Judo, he isn't going to be easily taken down and controlled, and getting that close to him is asking to be dropped with a punch or dumped on your head. Plus he has a training partner in Okami who has faced Shields already. 

I don't really understand why people just dismiss Judo as if it isn't applicable in MMA. I hope Shields fights StunGun because I think he will hand him his ass too.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> hilarious that people's first though after this is rematch! It's the same thing that has happened with Frankie Edgar and it is basically saying "do it again or it doesn't count." Can't people just respect the fact the Werdum beat Fedor fair and square rather than trying to devalue it?


The Edgar v Penn rematch is somewhat justified due to it being a highly contested 5 round decision.

Fedor got pwnd in round 1 and tapped... so yeah, peeps should just move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> I said Cote could probably beat him, he is the least likely of the people I mentioned. I think Akiyama puts Shields away within a round he still has explosive hips from Judo, he isn't going to be easily taken down and controlled, and getting that close to him is asking to be dropped with a punch or dumped on your head. Plus he has a training partner in Okami who has faced Shields already.
> 
> I don't really understand why people just dismiss Judo as if it isn't applicable in MMA. I hope Shields fights StunGun because I think he will hand him his ass too.


I've never dismissed Judo in MMA for a second.

I don't see Okami helping Akiyama get past Shields since Yushin was unable to do so himself.

Shields has a excellent talent for getting in range and straight to the hips of a fighter which makes people saying that he doesn't have good TDs a mystery to me. He's taken down everybody he's ever fought.

Stungun is a killer and I'd love to see that fight.

I still disagree on Cote. I think Shields would either dominate Cote or Submit him. Maybe a little of both.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

All I can think of is thank God Fedor didnt get his ass kicked in the UFC. I'm not that big of a fedor fan personally but I hate that people dismiss every other org as non worthy. If he would have gone to the UFC and JDS or Cain beat him up, we would NEVER hear the end of it.

I dont think he's retiring anytime soon especially after this loss. he'll be looking to do some serious damage to any and everyone including UFC HW's. some may think its unlikely he ever signs with UFC but I think he may want to prove to the world that he's still the man.

Lets wait and see...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Path*

Yeah maybe this loss woke Fedor up and motivated him to actually join the UFC and shut Dana up!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah maybe this loss woke Fedor up and motivated him to actually join the UFC and shut Dana up!


Not gonna happen.

As far as shields is concerned, the guys at WW that can beat him are GSP, Fitch, Kos, and Alves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Beat Shields*

Yeah Dan Henderson should've beat him to and look what happened!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Dan Henderson should've beat him to and look what happened!


Henderson was overrated going into that fight. The guy hadn't beaten a ranked opponent since PRIDE. Shields will lose to the those 4.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Those 4*

Yeah and Kosh lost to Paulo Thiago!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Dan Henderson should've beat him to and look what happened!


Hendo was hurt and on a year lay off. Not to mention he has never been great off his back and him landing in the first was terrible because he just loaded up on his right like he has done a lot in the past. I would back Dan in a rematch.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah and Kosh lost to Paulo Thiago!


Again that was a quick KO. Shields has 0% chance of flash KOing anyone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flash Knock Out*

What about a flash submission?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What about a flash submission?


KOS has never been submitted.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> KOS has never been submitted.


Ummm no....he got choked out by Drew Fickett at one of the early fight nights, it was two or three.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Kos forces Shields to stand and knocks his head off. I believe Shields would dominate Fitch though he doesn't bring anything to the table that really threatens Shields.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Versus Kos*

Well there is a first time for everything isn't it?


----------

